# Problem accessing the Manage Attachments facility.



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2011)

Just had a problem attaching images in a new post. When I hit the 'Attachments' button, the window opened showing the 'Log In' page, and stated I wasn't logged in. I was logged in, as was proven by being able to submit the post. After trying several times, I abandoned trying to attach images, and submitted the post, but was then eventually able to attach images in a further post in the thread.
This has never happened before and, although it hasn't been a major problem, I thought I'd draw attention to this anomaly.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, that in particular hasn't happened to me but sometimes when I add pictures it wont load so I have to close the 'manage attachments' window 3 or 4 times before it'll upload then I have no problem.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2011)

Noticed in the past week that I can't drag and drop pics in the manage attachments window anymore. Posted separately.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2011)

No problem so far with uploading or dragging/dropping pics there. 

Terry check if you had marked the small white square " Remember me ? " before hit the LOG IN button.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

Terry, that actually happened to me once, but I assumed I had done something wrong. Have not had the problem again.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes Wojtek, the box was checked, and I was logged in, as I was able to post the pics as normal in a second post. Not happened before or since, but it only happened in the new thread post.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2011)

I see. I think it can be caused by updating of the Windows or a net browser. Our forum software is of a little bit different structure or settings that the Mickysoft standards require.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks my friend. I'm presuming it was a 'one off' thing - hopefully !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2011)

Me too. But there are other minor issues of the forum as well. I have been convinced the problem was my IE6. But also these appeared using Vista/Firfox, Windows7/IE7/IE8 or the Firefox net browser. It might have been caused by settings of servers.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed a couple of strange things happening these last two or three days.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

There has been a vBulletin patch that has come out in the last few days. Forum looks like it has been updated to it, so some of the issues are likely related to that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2011)

About that drag and drop thing. Works for me on one of my computers and not the other so the problem is at my end. It's beyond me what would cause that but explains why some poeple can't do the drag and drop attachment organizing thing.


----------

